# Bush hook neetness?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My noodles are neat, trot lines are relatively tangle free, but my bush hooks are a constant mess. Thinking about attaching a short piece of pipe insulation to each line so that I can wind them up and have a place to bury the hook. 
Do you guys always tie them to the limbs? Thinking about making some type of clip or clamp just to make it fast and easy. Any ideas or how you do it would be appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Not sure I under stand, You don't leave your lines out like the 1000 other people on the river. If that the case I thank you. When I still fish offshore we would make up leader put them on a peace of PVC ,or broom stick the hook would be at the top loop on bottom. But has creative as you are I'm sure you will think of something cool.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

People leaving them out makes me angry and yeah your right, it seems everyone leaves them out. 
I may have it worked out. Still have to tie it but much neater. The blue is reflective tape and the foam will stay attached to the top of the line
What y'all think?










Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

look's great now go do a water test.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use ta use a 1x4 and notch em but then you'd have to bury the hook in the wood....


----------



## FlounderMan (Oct 24, 2007)

Just buy some large snap swivels I think they come 12 to the pack. Throw line over branch and fasten to itself. very fast deploy and retrieval. I use a peice of notched 1x4 too and hook the lines end to end.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I use a piece of styrofoam. Cut a v in each end. Tie a loop in the end of your bush hook line, then run the line through the loop and lasso the styrofoam. Wind it on then connect the next loop to the hook and wind it on . When you get to the last one put that hook in the foam. Make your loops big enough to run your lead and hook through. When you are putting them out you don't have to tie them . Just throw your line over the limb, grab your loop and drop the lead and hook through and it will cinch up on the limb


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I wrapped them around a noodle. Keeps em nice and tidy.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Pensacola's rivers are some of the trashiest rivers I have ever seen, and I have been to a bunch of rivers. It seems every branch that hangs has strings hanging from it..


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Pensacola's rivers are some of the trashiest rivers I have ever seen, and I have been to a bunch of rivers. It seems every branch that hangs has strings hanging from it..


Yeah...it sucks.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> Pensacola's rivers are some of the trashiest rivers I have ever seen, and I have been to a bunch of rivers. It seems every branch that hangs has strings hanging from it..


.....and with the cost of hooks & weight I am about to start cleaning up my area. Been hesitant about it since I don't want to be accused of stealing or checking others active lines. I'm there enough to know what's been there for a while & what's new. Is it common practice to leave bush hooks hanging for a month then come back and re-bait over & over?. Mine come down until the next outing but it seems others are just to lazy to take them back up.....or are they just leaving them out till the next weekend??


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> .....and with the cost of hooks & weight I am about to start cleaning up my area. Been hesitant about it since I don't want to be accused of stealing or checking others active lines. I'm there enough to know what's been there for a while & what's new. Is it common practice to leave bush hooks hanging for a month then come back and re-bait over & over?. Mine come down until the next outing but it seems others are just to lazy to take them back up.....or are they just leaving them out till the next weekend??


wish everyone run line like the poster on this thread,but I would not recommend cut them if you got to use a public landing.just bug the crap out of fish&game till thay come and do it for you.the Fwc officer I talk to said that he cut every one he see that's not up to code when he off duty fishing but I don't think he has to worry about retaliation.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

We use a 2x6 with V's notched out on each end. Very easy to do and keeps them organized.


----------



## nofish (Aug 15, 2011)

I need more lead so just leave em out. I will be along shortly and get em.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I found some WAY back in escambia a few weekends ago while squirrel hunting, bone dry ground, hanging there with weight and hook 2 feet above the ground. Someone went way out of there way during a flood to hang them. I've seen many hooks hanging over dry ground. Props to anyone who pulls their lines!


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I know I'm a little late here, but I thought I'd pass off my way of doing things. In the past I used a large swivel tied to the end so I could just loop the string through and not have to cut the line. The problem is that if you do this and leave a weigh attached, all your lines will get tangled. This is what I have done for the past several years: I take a 5 gallon plastic bucket to hold my lines. I hang the hooks from the rim and the strings are left drooped into the bucket. The weights free roll on the bottom of the bucket completely unattached to any lines. I tie my lines straight to the limbs. You can cut your lines completely off and it will take a lot of retying before you have to replace a line. Especially considering that you can just hang the line in a shallower area and you really only have to ever replace your longer lines. String is cheap. That's what I do.


----------

